# My fishy



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

here they are!!!!
Cichla ocillaris


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Used to own couple of those there beautifull fish and fast.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet fish


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice looking fish







And for now: lets grow them in to monsters


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice pbass.


----------

